# Something "wicked" this way comes....shiny, shiny



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Any clues....


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

That's a really nice finish.

How was it done?


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks well buff(ed).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sorry, first time i looked it had no pic, crappy internet at work!

Looks well buffed indeed, are you having a colour?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Milanski said:


> That's a really nice finish.
> 
> How was it done?


hours and hours of work thats how!

60 grit (orbital sander)

120 grit (orbital sander)

240 grit (hand sanding)

400 grit (hand sanding)

800 grit (hand sanding)

1200 grit (hand sanding)

metal polish and drill polish pad


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was it in bad shape before or was this to make it more bling?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

a little scratched and chipped, nothing that bad.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would look great red!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Would look great red!


Like this


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Or this


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm liking the polished finish


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks very nice in the buff like that... hope the wide doesn't catch me looking a naked grinder porn









Has anyone tried a vinyl wrap on a grinder? If it's possible (and I don't see why not) then it would open up a world of design possibilities.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Or this
> 
> View attachment 13653


Nice!

How about adding a Starsky & Hutch white flash down the side of it?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That red finish is awesome!!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That's the bad boy!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I wanted the polished red on the E10, but they only did the Matt


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I wanted the polished red on the E10, but they only did the Matt


What about spraying it with a clear lacquer which leaves a high gloss finish?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Nah, im happy with it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> hours and hours of work thats how!
> 
> 60 grit (orbital sander)
> 
> ...


I can take no credit for this, its all Dave's hard work.....I think it may be the last one of these he does


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I can take no credit for this, its all Dave's hard work.....I think it may be the last one of these he does


I think you might be right


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You could always buy one polished like this..........https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11531362723/


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

or should have done this


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohhh.... Kawasaki Racing Green, nice


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jolly Green Giant!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ishould do a rogues gallery of the repainted ones i have done thus far


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I should do a rogues gallery of the repainted ones I have done thus far


Do it, please!


----------

